# With signing day just around the corner...



## rex upshaw (Jan 23, 2014)

who are your team's main targets and are you concerned about any of your commit's flipping?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 23, 2014)

seems like dat boy has moved on to 2015
i dont think anyone flips
not hearing of any surprises, would like to flip featherston (fsu) and wideman (florida)


----------



## alphachief (Jan 23, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> seems like dat boy has moved on to 2015
> i dont think anyone flips
> not hearing of any surprises, would like to flip featherston (fsu) and wideman (florida)



Doesn't hurt to dream...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2014)

I think the Tide is focused on rebuilding both offensive and defensive lines with quite a few AAA's( all around athletes) instead of the big Uglies. Lots of speculation that we may be going to a 4-3 defense to counter the faster paced offensive schemes.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 23, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Doesn't hurt to dream...



south carolina fans believe they have a shot at flipping wideman


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 23, 2014)

Marlon Humphrey.  We need a shut down corner and I believe he could be it


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 24, 2014)

Trevonte Valentine from L$u would be nice but I'm thinking UM can't compete with the hundred dollar bill laced corn dogs for that one.

After losing Cook to the noles I'd love to flip Sony Michel from uGA but that one isn't gonna happen either.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 24, 2014)

It appears Meyer has already done most of his damage and will end up #2. There are a couple of very highly ranked players that are "rumored" to be talking with Meyer and could be signing day flips he seems to get every year, I just don't see it this year.

I think this is his best class even though last year they ended #2 as well. Right now, according to 247 they have the #1LB class, #1DB class and #3 WR class in the country. Obviously, that could change somewhat by signing day but regardless, another amazing job by Ashtabula Jesus.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 24, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Trevonte Valentine from L$u would be nice but I'm thinking UM can't compete with the hundred dollar bill laced corn dogs for that one.
> 
> After losing Cook to the noles I'd love to flip Sony Michel from uGA but that one isn't gonna happen either.



Y'all tried to pull Lamont Gaillard out from under us.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 24, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Y'all tried to pull Lamont Gaillard out from under us.



Tried?

Buddy, we're still trying..HARD.  We need D tackles in a baaad way.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 24, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Tried?
> 
> Buddy, we're still trying..HARD.  We need D tackles in a baaad way.



Yeah, he cancelled his visit.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 24, 2014)

Would love for us to get Marlon Humphrey.  Looks like it's between us and Bama.  

Believe we end up with Ermon Lane, though.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 24, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Believe we end up with Ermon Lane, though.



That's like saying I hope it's cold in Boston this weekend.

He's Dalvin Cook's little lapdog.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 24, 2014)

Top targets right now for GT are DT Michael Sawyers, RB/WR Myles Autry, DB/WR Mike Rogers, and DE Kenderius Whitehead.

Sawyers is the big get.  4* on Rivals.  Was committed to Vandy until Franklin bolted.  Autry is a unique talent.  Could be dynamic as an AB in our offense.  Rogers is committed to UCF right now but GT is charging strong.  CPJ was in-home with him the other night.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 24, 2014)

Doc, what's the story with Whitehead?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 24, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> That's like saying I hope it's cold in Boston this weekend.
> 
> He's Dalvin Cook's little lapdog.



Don't hate.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Would love for us to get Marlon Humphrey.  Looks like it's between us and Bama.
> 
> Believe we end up with Ermon Lane, though.



Sorry, but i hope you are right. We need someone like Humphrey bad. His father being a legend at Bama may help or hurt us.
It sure makes me feel old having watched Bobby play years ago and now hoping his son follows in his footsteps.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 25, 2014)

I think BAMA is solid if all the verbals sign with, or without the few guys still on the list.
Bo Scarborough will probably end up as a LB/H-back assuming he signs, and assuming Saban keeps the H-back position.
Humphrey would be a huge plus, and I'd hate to see him go elsewhere, but if he does go elsewhere BAMA wil be fine.
p.s. Elam (DT) would be icing on the cake, but UK is his home team...not very confident that he chooses BAMA


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 25, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Don't hate.....



I don't.

I know how FSu got him and UM can't play that game right now so it is what it is.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 25, 2014)

Clemson may have picked up a flip on defense, richard yeargin

need a DE or two, maybe TN throws one back


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 25, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> I think BAMA is solid if all the verbals sign with, or without the few guys still on the list.
> Bo Scarborough will probably end up as a LB/H-back assuming he signs, and assuming Saban keeps the H-back position.
> Humphrey would be a huge plus, and I'd hate to see him go elsewhere, but if he does go elsewhere BAMA wil be fine.
> p.s. Elam (DT) would be icing on the cake, but UK is his home team...not very confident that he chooses BAMA



Bo's a stud.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 26, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> I think BAMA is solid if all the verbals sign with, or without the few guys still on the list.
> Bo Scarborough will probably end up as a LB/H-back assuming he signs, and assuming Saban keeps the H-back position.
> Humphrey would be a huge plus, and I'd hate to see him go elsewhere, but if he does go elsewhere BAMA wil be fine.
> p.s. Elam (DT) would be icing on the cake, but UK is his home team...not very confident that he chooses BAMA



Scarborough was on campus yesterday at UM and might be back for an unofficial and visit next week......








And I'd just want to point out that I think that kid was produced in a lab. Holy cow!!

I seriously think he could play any position not on the OL or DL and dominate at it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 26, 2014)

That would be a huge get.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 26, 2014)

I mean COME ON.

No homo but this dude is the very definition of FREAK.

He was running with the WR's at the UA game....because he could.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 26, 2014)

I really wanted to get him and at one point thought we had a shot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 26, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> I mean COME ON.
> 
> No homo but this dude is the very definition of FREAK.
> 
> He was running with the WR's at the UA game....because he could.



Who are you trying to convince? The kid is a bona-fide freak of nature! Please let him come to Bama!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 27, 2014)

I have not heard of him really being interested in anywhere else. IMHO he is solid Bama.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 27, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> I don't.
> 
> I know how FSu got him and UM can't play that game right now so it is what it is.



Oh, you're one of those.  Everyone from South Fla who doesn't sign with Duh Ewe MUST be getting paid.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 27, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Doc, what's the story with Whitehead?



signed with NC State back in or '12.  Never played a down, transferred to JUCO.  If he he is cleared academically, we have a good shot.

WV, NC State, and a few others are in on it, as well, but I think he wants to be closer to home (Lithonia.)

Losing Attouchu, we are in need of another rush end so he has a great chance for PT.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 27, 2014)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> signed with NC State back in or '12.  Never played a down, transferred to JUCO.  If he he is cleared academically, we have a good shot.
> 
> WV, NC State, and a few others are in on it, as well, but I think he wants to be closer to home (Lithonia.)
> 
> Losing Attouchu, we are in need of another rush end so he has a great chance for PT.



We went after him hard before he signed with NC State.  Seems to be a solid player and a guy I was hoping we would have signed.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 27, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Oh, you're one of those.  Everyone from South Fla who doesn't sign with Duh Ewe MUST be getting paid.



I know not everyone gets paid and yes UM pays kids as well. I wish we did it more.

Every single school does it, some better than others.  The $EC is the master of it and the NCAA looks the other way.

Cooks was a little different that most with several "handlers" involved.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 27, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> I know not everyone gets paid and yes UM pays kids as well. I wish we did it more.
> 
> Every single school does it, some better than others.  The $EC is the master of it and the NCAA looks the other way.
> 
> Cooks was a little different that most with several "handlers" involved.



Man, thats a lot of bait in the water.....


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 27, 2014)

how does TN get to take 33?

seems like ole miss had a big class last year, over 30

i thought there was a 25 limit


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 27, 2014)

grey shirting, attrition, kids counting towards last year etc.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 27, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> grey shirting, attrition, kids counting towards last year etc.



Is that the politically correct way to say "oversigning"?


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 27, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Yeah, he cancelled his visit.









He's coming for an official to UM this weekend.

Apparently he doesnt seem to be digging the new staff at UGA.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 27, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> He's coming for an official to UM this weekend.
> 
> Apparently he doesnt seem to be digging the new staff at UGA.



If he doesnt go to UGA he'll go to Louisville and play for Grantham.. Wynn took and OV to Penn St this past weekend and recruited for UGA the whole time... Dont get too excited yet.... Plus Rocker hasnt had a one on one with Gailard yet....


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 27, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> He's coming for an official to UM this weekend.
> 
> Apparently he doesnt seem to be digging the new staff at UGA.



Haven't seen anything saying he is visiting Miami.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Jan 28, 2014)

I want Humphrey , lane ,Thomas and Kelly then we call it quits for the year !!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 28, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Haven't seen anything saying he is visiting Miami.



Directly from my best source down there.



> Lamont Gaillard will be here this weekend and Miami feels like he is flippable.



From what I hear we are still in it for Tavon Ross as well.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 28, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Directly from my best source down there.



As of when?  This was from 4 days ago-

RT @JakeRoweRivals: Pine Forest (NC) HC Bill Sochovka tells me that DL Lamont Gaillard no longer plans to visit #Miami or #Louisville.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 28, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> As of when?  This was from 4 days ago-
> 
> RT @JakeRoweRivals: Pine Forest (NC) HC Bill Sochovka tells me that DL Lamont Gaillard no longer plans to visit #Miami or #Louisville.



As of 1/27/14


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 28, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> As of 1/27/14



To your point about him being flippable, i think any time you get a kid on campus, you have a shot.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 28, 2014)

Hearing 5* DT Malik McDowell may be a flip candidate to OSU. Recently set up OV 1/31/14 to OSU? That would be a big addition. Meyer getting him on campus this late can only be a good thing.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 30, 2014)

Bo Scarborough has set an Official visit for this weekend at the University of Miami.

Game On!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 30, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Bo Scarborough has set an Official visit for this weekend at the University of Miami.
> 
> Game On!!!



Interesting, He just confirmed his commitment to Bama and sent a welcoming text to Humphrey yesterday. Also he has transferred back to the old Highschool in Ttown. Sound like he is looking for a free trip to some warmer weather but i could be wrong.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 30, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Bo Scarborough has set an Official visit for this weekend at the University of Miami.
> 
> Game On!!!




dude...really?  he has 4 inches of snow on the ground and it was 5* this morning in Gadsen/Anniston for the first time in his young life, and somebody just offered him a free trip to Miami.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 30, 2014)

Elam Commits to Kentucky


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 30, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> dude...really?  he has 4 inches of snow on the ground and it was 5* this morning in Gadsen/Anniston for the first time in his young life, and somebody just offered him a free trip to Miami.



Was on campus for an unofficial last weekend while down doing some testing..didn't have to come but did.  

Now coming down again of his own accord for an official.

Do I think we flip him? No.

Do I enjoy crootin and all it's crazy twist and turns?


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 30, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Elam Commits to Kentucky



no real surprise here, disappointing but no real surprise.
Interestingly, his HS coach said he would consider "his best shot at the NFL"...Kentucky? really?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 30, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Was on campus for an unofficial last weekend while down doing some testing..didn't have to come but did.
> 
> Now coming down again of his own accord for an official.
> 
> ...




Looks like 5* Miami commit Chad Thomas got a visit from Saban and is now heading to Ttown for a visit this weekend.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 31, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Looks like 5* Miami commit Chad Thomas got a visit from Saban and is now heading to Ttown for a visit this weekend.



You have about as much a chance of flipping him as we do at Bo.

Chad is a serious musician and is as much in love with UM's music school (Top 3 in the Nation) as he is with the football program. (NOT Top 3 in the Nation.)

Kid is as UM as Duke Johnson.

Good luck with that though...


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 31, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Y'all tried to pull Lamont Gaillard out from under us.



Gerry Hamilton ‏@HamiltonESPN 8m 
#Georgia commit Lamont Gaillard said he is in Miami for his official visit to #Miami #Canes.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 31, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Gerry Hamilton ‏@HamiltonESPN 8m
> #Georgia commit Lamont Gaillard said he is in Miami for his official visit to #Miami #Canes.



Hopefully it's nothing more than a paid vacation.


----------



## gin house (Feb 2, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> south carolina fans believe they have a shot at flipping wideman



I say he will be a Gamecock.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 2, 2014)

gin house said:


> I say he will be a Gamecock.



many folks believe so


----------



## gin house (Feb 2, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> many folks believe so



He was in Tallahassee today ..........   With family.    I think he wants to go to FSU but USC is so close his family can see him play and the instate pressure.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 3, 2014)

Whitehead commits to GT.  Huge for us.  And I can't remember the last time we took a JUCO transfer.  He will be a rSo this fall so will have 3 years left.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2014)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Whitehead commits to GT.  Huge for us.  And I can't remember the last time we took a JUCO transfer.  He will be a rSo this fall so will have 3 years left.



Good get.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 3, 2014)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Whitehead commits to GT.  Huge for us.  And I can't remember the last time we took a JUCO transfer.  He will be a rSo this fall so will have 3 years left.



he should be eligible for the draft in 2015


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 3, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Hearing 5* DT Malik McDowell may be a flip candidate to OSU. Recently set up OV 1/31/14 to OSU? That would be a big addition. Meyer getting him on campus this late can only be a good thing.



Visit went great and looking like Meyer and Larry Johnson may very well land him.

Also, it is being rumored that Jabril Peppers is wavering and looking OSU's way as well. That would be huge to flip him on NSD. To flip him from TTUN (The team up north for you southerners) would be the icing on the cake!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 4, 2014)

Sounds like we are in good shape with Lorenzo Carter and WR Isaiah McKenzie.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 4, 2014)

I like that rex!


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 5, 2014)

BOOM!!


----------



## DSGB (Feb 5, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Sounds like we are in good shape with Lorenzo Carter and WR Isaiah McKenzie.



Carter's mother sure seemed to enjoy the visit to Athens!

McKenzie has committed, but no LOI yet.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Carter's mother sure seemed to enjoy the visit to Athens!
> 
> McKenzie has committed, but no LOI yet.



It's in, as is Gaillard's.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 5, 2014)

I like it boys!


----------

